# Butterfly with BH Grip method



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey guys!

Just a few solid hits of the day,
practicing Bill Hays grip method

Thanks for watching!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! You seem to have the technique well developed. Alas for me, the arthritis in my thumbs makes it very painful for me to shoot that way.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks Charles!

I am still trying to improve on this technique, I have a few things to figure out so I am more consistent but all and all I am getting there


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

You make that look so easy.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm so jealous. How'd you do that? At 20yards, I hit only 25%.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Bravo leventi ! Nice shooting!


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank guys for your great comments!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey Saderath,

What are the dimensions on your bands?

Thank you in advance, nice shooting by the way.

Cheers.

EG.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you very much!

They are 18 mm straight cut


----------

